# Yummy, Tasty Man O' War Ruinations. . .



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

. . . couldn't _WAIT_ to get home this evening to open the parcel waiting on my doorstep containing the below.

I need to begin filling up my new Waxing Moon Wood humidor don't cha know. . . :whoo:
I must confess, being relatively new to cigars, this Man O' War cigar box is a bit unusual to me.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

If the box bothers you that much, I'll gladly take it off of your hands.

With or without the cigars, whichever would be more convenient for you.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW,,, Niceee,,,, on my wish list,, where did you get them?


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

CajunMaduro said:


> WOW,,, Niceee,,,, on my wish list,, where did you get them?


From that horrible stick 'bidding' website, which I've all but become addicted to in just two weeks.

:frusty:. . .:frusty:. . .:frusty:


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice. The Ruination Belicoso was the first box I bought. Just smoked one a few minutes ago, actually.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Haven't tried one yet, but have heard very good things. That box looks awesome just sitting there, and those sticks will look even better sitting the your new humi. Ain't it fun to have an excuse to buy more cigars!!!:banana:


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice pick up!


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

LincolnSmokes said:


> Haven't tried one yet, but have heard very good things. That box looks awesome just sitting there, and those sticks will look even better sitting the your *new humi. Ain't it fun to have an excuse to buy more cigars!!!*:banana:


Ummmm . . . that's been my excuse for the last two weeks, but. . . uhhh. . . I think I've managed to exceed my new humi's capacity even before placing the first stick within it! I plan to move my cigars into the new humi sometime this weekend, come hell or high water. I've got several other recently received stick orders, currently shelved in my garage where it's cool, waiting for the day when my humi is adequately seasoned to receive them.
:bounce:


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice looking box of stogies, Gary! I had one of those the other day and it was fantastic! I love full bodied smokes! And, the Ruination is certainly all that!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

They finally showed up! Nice!! 

I'm lookin forward to some pics of that stocked humi!


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Ahh, i'm jealous! I've been dying to try one of those! Good pickup! Enjoy them.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

love the ruinations! nice score


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Garys4598 said:


> Ummmm . ...... but. . . uhhh. . . I think I've managed to exceed my new humi's capacity even before placing the first stick within it! ....................
> :bounce:


Bahahahhhhahaaahahaahaa!!
Claassic! :biglaugh:

Those M.O.W.s are looking great though Gary! 

Nice Nab!!!!

.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Bahahahhhhahaaahahaahaa!!
> Claassic! :biglaugh:


Gary sees a slope, runs, dives.....

...

glad to see there's no bottom.

:high5: Gary!


----------



## Vegasgz (Sep 22, 2008)

How soon can we expect a review? How much did that little box set you back?


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet pickup enjoy.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice box .. I gotta find one!! They look so tasty .. Enjoy !!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Those look fantastic!!! I haven't tried that blend yet, but I'm sure it's great!!! Enjoy.


----------

